# VIS REPORT FROM THURSDAY 7/17



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>A bunch of us had inshore trips yesterday. Vis at the freighter was 0-5 feet. Pete Tide 10-15. Heron 20-30. I think H20 Below is heading to the YDTs today so you may be able to get a vis report from them this afternoon. 

Has anyone been to the east and have any reports from FL Girl area?


----------

